# Tested the new Reverse flow lots of mouth watering pics



## bigsal51 (Jan 24, 2010)

While I was smoking a butt today I started on the grill to go next to my smoker. That butt came out very good. I am very happy with it. Grab a bib because you will need it. 






















here is the grill i started


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

That pulled pork looks like it turned out mighty tasty so your test was successful!! Very cool build, you'll love the reverse flow smoker!


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 24, 2010)

nice lookin piece o pork!!!


----------



## jak757 (Jan 24, 2010)

Great bark, looks nice and juicy.  Great job!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

Now the pork looked good and all and I bet it made some really good sammies. Now lets talk about that smoker it's a new design for sure cause I have always been on the bandwagon that ends really help the temp part of the smoke. Then a door would be a novel idea too cause aint it hard to reach in there and get the meat out????JK


----------



## fire it up (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice, nothing beats a new smoker that creates such beauty, especially if you built it yourself


----------



## morkdach (Jan 24, 2010)

nice p.p. ya got there.
looks like the new build works good


----------



## walle (Jan 24, 2010)

Great looking pork, Bigsal.

I'm with Mballi - are you currently building a new smoker, or are the picts at the end how the smoker in the beginning started out?

I know it's early, but I see it was 11:06 when you were pull'en... first picture would indicate that it was in the PM... so was your smoker leaning, or was it the cook?!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Either way, looks like you got one heck of a smoker that kicks BUTT!
Tracey


----------



## bigsal51 (Jan 24, 2010)

The stack was alittle tilted. As for thelat pics that is the side kick grill it's 20" by 50" long . The door do need the ends it helps with keeping heat in


----------



## rickw (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like a rather successful maiden voyage, congrats.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 24, 2010)

Butt Looks Great...


----------

